# Electric/Digital Ballast



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm looking for a new setup. I'm thinking of the Future-Brite or the Galaxy type ballast and would like to know if anyone on here is using them and what they think, or your input on this type of ballast in general compared to the core & coil magnetic type.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 14, 2006)

If I had the money. Digital Ballast is what I would have gotten. but budget dictates like ussual.  More effecient, less heat, longer life. Better product all around. If I really had the extra bucks it would be a switchable ballast. IMHO


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 14, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> If I had the money. Digital Ballast is what I would have gotten. but budget dictates like ussual.  More effecient, less heat, longer life. Better product all around. If I really had the extra bucks it would be a switchable ballast. IMHO


 
http://www.specialty-lights.com/plant-grow-mh-hps-kit-400.html
This is what I am thinking about with the "Cool Sun" Reflector. It uses same power as my 250 watt does, and runs cool and silent. My main concern is heat this next grow season.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 22, 2006)

Ordered the kit will be here monday...


----------



## oneplantwonder (Nov 9, 2009)

how much do these ballast run? for a beginner which would be a great one


----------



## Growdude (Nov 9, 2009)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> http://www.specialty-lights.com/plant-grow-mh-hps-kit-400.html
> This is what I am thinking about with the "Cool Sun" Reflector. It uses same power as my 250 watt does, and runs cool and silent. My main concern is heat this next grow season.



Thats a good deal but It uses 400 watts not 250.


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 9, 2009)

wow.... this original post got revived from '06!


----------

